# 4 year old boy LOVES girls stuff!



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

Who has a son that loves playing with girls things?








My son loves wrestling, sword fighting and running around like a wild man...
But, he picks out and want alot of girls thing. He has my little pony, little pet shop, loves the color pink and he wants holly hobby for xmas.. Also, he would not mind a few other toys. He also has a pair of pink stripe socks and pink pig socks that he HAD to have! He also likes to wear a pink knit hat his cousin left here. It does not bother me, but just wondering if any other moms out there have sons like this!?

P.S. He has no sisters but does have a bunch of girl cousins and also I watch a 8 year old girl after school.


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Yes, and I have daughters that would rather play with trucks, trains and dinosaurs.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

My 5yo ds is currently wearing a pink bead necklace. He also likes to wear his sister's barrettes, and wants a dress. And he says he's going to marry Elton John.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I guess DS is like that.

He has more girl friends than boys, he loves his pink dress, he likes his nails painted, etc... He loves active play, riding his bike, fighting with weapons









I mostly just think of him as a kid.







At this point I am more shocked by kids who don't seem fairly androgenous.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

(nak)
Yep, here too. DS1 is nearly 3 and loves his My Little Pony, loves to have his nails painted, and likes to wear dresses(daddy draws the line at wearing them in public







..I need to get him a kilt or make some costume-type robes or something).
At the same time he LOVES to play with his cousins swords/guns, and turns anything he can into one here (we don't have any at our house).

I think it's cool







(well, not thrilled about the guns, but in general







)


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2* 
At this point I am more shocked by kids who don't seem fairly androgenous.

Yeah, I agree with this. But my ds is the only one of those in his first grade class who crosses the gender line at recess. Truly. He regularly plays tag with a bunch of girls, and he's the only boy in the game each day. He has also been the only boy invited to girls' parties in the past (in addition to the one that inspired a thread in this forum about a month back). He will happily watch toddler girl tv shows and videos with his 2 year old sister, and likes to play with her more typically "girly" toys. His favorite color was purple until he turned 4 (at which point he tried explaining that white was his favorite because it's like a rainbow and includes all colors, or something like that...







) Anyway, yes...to the OP, you clearly aren't alone!


----------



## Karennnnn (Jan 2, 2002)

My DS has always been like that and he couldn't be more manly lol!!! He's 6 now by the way.
For a couple of years he wanted his toes polished all the time, but I think that's just a thing where he wanted to do what mommy did, and nail polish is cool no matter who you are. But anyhow, he'd always played with dolls, loved pushing a stroller around the neighborhood.
He also used to wear these funny flip flops that were kind of girly when he played with his toys, and personally picked out a Sanrio pink doggy purse/carry case when we went to the thrift store once. He still carries toys in it sometimes, usually cars.
When he got to be around 3 or 4 he wanted this sweet playhouse thing... I think it's by fisher price; they have a whole town. He still plays with it although now his army's men (as he calls them) play in there. Or his Kiss figures







He also was DYING for the Polly Pockets plane a couple of years back.
He asks for Barbies when we go to the store on occasion, but we never buy one because the 4.99 one is never the one that he wants. D'OH!!!!
Many "girl" toys that come on t.v. he wants. I definitely oblige him. I mean, aren't all toys TOYS?
And the funny thing is that he will seperate toys into girls/boys toys and sometimes will not want a toy because it's a "girls" toy. Go figure!!!!! Then the next day he wants a Barbie. But I've always explained that there are toys that more girls might like than boys and vice versa, but a toy is a toy.
I bought him a Bratz scooter at a yard sale and he didn't mind. He actually painted over the Bratz part and we got new wheels for it (they were falling apart anyway). He announced to one of his friends recently that it was a Bratz scooter and the kid was laughing his butt off at him. I thought I'd have to intervene, but out of the group of kids around him, that one particular kid was the only one who thought it was funny and that was that.
I think if given the freedom to do so, most boys would play like this. I think it's such a ridiculous double standard that it's alright (and even SUPER COOL) for girls to play with "boy toys" yet all of a sudden your son's a homosexual if he plays with "girl toys". And my response to that is that first of all, so what if he's gay lol! And second of all, what I tell him all the time, that a toy is a toy.
Take care!
Karen


----------



## L&IsMama (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeaninevp922* 
And he says he's going to marry Elton John.


----------



## kdmama33 (Jun 20, 2006)

My 5yo DS is currently growing his hair out so that he can wear it up in hairclips. Pink hairclips.







He likes to have his toenails painted, he has a pink pony toothbrush, and he wore a tutu all day (yes, even out of the house) last Saturday. Of course, he also re-enacted the fall of the dinosaurs, kicked my butt with a lightsaber, and staged a car race while wearing said tutu. I, personally, think it's just a matter of figuring things out at this point. Trying them on for size, so to speak, to see what fits.


----------



## melanie83103 (Jun 23, 2006)

I think it's so wonderful that you don't make this into a big deal! I can tell you that most parents are far more close-minded than you, and it's just so nice to hear about someone who lets their kid be themselves.

My boy likes some girl stuff, but not a whole lot. I've even bought him dolls (see, I probably go too far the other direction!







), but he has very little interest in them. He does enjoy the color pink, though. And he LOVES my little ponies!

Melanie


----------



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

Loved all the responses!!!








I love that my son is not only into boy things! He is very much a boy, but also has a nice soft side to him. I just love him the way he is!


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

My DS is the same way. He loves girly things more than boyish things, loves to play with the little girls, etc. It upsets my DH sometimes (of course, he doesn't say anything to DS about it), but I love him just how he is.


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

The oldest especially.


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

This is my 4yo DS. Right now his favorite toys would be considered "girls", although he is aware of the difference between girl and boy things. He finds playing with them is more creative than any of the boys toys out there. It just makes me a little sad that all he wants for Christmas is a *groan* Bratz doll (even more so that I'm sneaking to the store in an hour to get one for half price







). He loves barbies but lately he mostly likes taking them apart and putting them back together. We had even bought him a boy barbie to balance things out but he never touches him!! I guess he doesn't have enough clothes, lol!! He also loves Polly Pocket and can spend hours dressing them in matching outfits. I used to say my kids would never play with Barbies and Bratz and here they are, playing away with them, lol!!!

It kind of upsets DH but I'm not worried about it.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

when my brother was little he loved it when my mom would paint his nails, and his favorite color was purple. Unfortunately when he was in Kindergarten some older kids teased him for having his ear pierced and said he must be gay. My mom asked him if he even knew what gay meant and he goes "It means STUPID!" lol! Well, he knows better now, but he's definitely more of a "guy's guy"-- although he does have both ears, his nipples and his tongue pierced... gosh, he must be SUPER gay!


----------



## Heather Micaela (Oct 16, 2006)

Two nights ago I was asking my dd what colors she wanted for a handmade waldorf baby doll (for christmas - but she will forget







). ds came up and said *he* wanted one -that his siter had lots of babies, but he didn't have any. Well, I am adready getting him a peter pan/captain hook soft storytelling doll (Not Disney), but I thought that he *should* have a doll. SO yesterday we went and bought him a boy Cabbage Patch Kid from the thrift store. He is SOOO happy. He also plays with the fisher price doll house and love dora.


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

I don't really differentiate between boys and girls toys. To me, toys are toys. My ds likes playing with it all. He's quite gentle and doesn't get into rough and tumble type of stuff but loves to play with dollhouses, etc.
I think it's wonderful.








He does love women's high healed shoes. Especially if they are sparkly. He loves all things sparkly (like mama, like son).


----------

